# Ft Eustis - fishing permit required



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Not sure how many Pier & Surfers fish the riverbank at FT Eustis, but I was forwarded an email from someone that works there and beginning next month, you will need a permit to fish:

Subject: FT Eustis Fishing

Effective, 15 April 2014 a fishing permit is required at Fort Eustis. You may purchase a permit from Outdoor Recreation, located at Bldg 828 Kells Drive. Hours of operation are Monday-Friday, 0900-1700. The cost of the fishing permit is $10.00 annually. You must provide a Virginia State Fishing License. For more information please call 757-878-2610.


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up! Never caught much there except some small cats and croaker, and over in Third Port you can get some crabs from the bridge/walkway. I'm very surprised that they didn't start the permit thing years ago, of course it hasn't exactly been a fishing hotspot. Better than nothing, though!


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## sepefrio (Mar 31, 2014)

Fort Story requires a permit as well. Does anyone know if one permit covers both bases?


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Does civilian have to worK there access the base?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't know if the permit would be shared with Ft Story, but I doubt it. You don't need a military I.D. to get on FT Eustis, you just need a valid driver's liscense & vehicle registration and go through the main gate on FT Eustis Blvd. There is a pull off for visitors. Just tell them you are going fishing. Your vehicle will be subject to search, so no explosives or dead bodies in the trunk!


----------



## Bryan_bro (Dec 5, 2012)

As far as the Fort Story pass, you purchase a single permit at the ITT office on base at Little Creek, it's 8 bucks and covers you for fishing the freshwater and saltwater areas on both Little Creek and Ft. Story.


----------

